# Topics > Smart things >  AlcoMate, breathanalyzer, AK GlobalTech Corporation, Palisades Park, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - AK GlobalTech Corporation

alcomate.net/products/revo-breathalyze

----------


## Airicist

AlcoMate rates your drunkenness 

Published on Feb 13, 2015




> The AlcoMate Prestige is designed to determine your blood alcohol content based on your breath, but as CNET editors find, it doesn't work every time.

----------

